# Composing for TV in seven words



## Rv5 (Jul 27, 2015)

No sleep syncing everything, because deadlines for music don't follow the space time continuum and are yesterday, then the classic morning email.. 

"Just sent you the new final cut". 

How many final cuts have you had?


----------



## Dean (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey, I just finished a feature,worked on it for about 6 months (composed about 60 tracks of development!)
I tried to score the film several times,spent a week on a whole reel that was binned,..the director shot it down each time as they kept working with the edit of the film,when they finally locked the edit and sent me reels I ended up having less than 2 weeks to score/mix and stem everything completely on my own. The one saving grace was that I knew exactly where it all went as I had done so much endless prep and development. D


----------



## Daryl (Jul 27, 2015)

"Write any old crap and blag it"


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 27, 2015)

Rv5 said:


> then the classic morning email..
> 
> "Just sent you the new final cut".
> 
> How many final cuts have you had?



I see you have not yet been properly indoctrinated in to the world of film. 

You shall be, when you get an email that says, "Just sent you the new _locked_ cut. Will send you new versions as necessary".


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 27, 2015)

"Guess I will never compose for TV."


----------



## Uorbit (Jul 27, 2015)

"You have all weekend to score it"


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 27, 2015)

I worked on a show a couple years back. Could NOT get a schedule out of them, had a contract on the table awaiting my signature, but was balking until I saw the schedule. Finally we had a big ole conf call scheduled, but still no schedule. I got on the call and said hey what's up with the schedule? "oh let me email it to you now" so he sends it to me mid call. It was 44 minutes of scoring a week. 11 minutes a day x4 plus revisions per week, for 3 and 1/2 months. wtf??
I guess the thinking was "if it fits on a spreadsheet it must be okay" it was not. each episode averaged about 20 hrs. to score, wall to wall. The show was..awful. The music was supposed to save it I suppose. It didn't, but by god they tried. 30-40 notes per 11 minutes, that's one every 18 seconds or so, and THEN I would get a second pass of notes. Brand new notes, from the same producer. was a f'ing train wreck. 

I hated that job. 

oh! and I got this just today:

"Hello - I am working on a super low budget for a custom jingle on a :30 kids spot. My client recommended you all and wondering if we can talk quickly about the project and what is attainable for the low budget ($1500 total). Please let me know if you can help"

This is a real tv spot, I had a suspicion that their client was one I had worked for before, but never at that low a budget, they always scraped the bottom of the barrel though. they buy lots of national air time. A toy company of pretty high profile with their own internal ad agency. 

This budget included music, lyrics 2(!) kid, non-union real singers, and studio time, and if there weren't versions that they neglected to mention I'll eat my hat. 

I sent back

"I’d be happy to talk to you about a jingle for your project. Please feel free to give me a call."

She did call, we spoke. It was a pleasant chat and she was just the production company. Not the evil F*ckers themselves. I did not take that job, I had no intention of taking it. I just wanted to turn it down in person. It turns out no one would take it except the PA at the production company, who had taken 3 unsuccessful passes at it.


I've done "that" job before. I hated all those jobs.

I still like scoring though : ) when it isn't a crappy job.


----------



## JJP (Jul 30, 2015)

After 10 seasons on a live TV show, these are my seven words:

Get it done. New show next week.


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 10, 2015)

It was quite a rush and I had my first ever coffee - and subsequent 10... Pretty ace fun



Uorbit said:


> "You have all weekend to score it"



All weekend - luxury!! 

@Dean - that's an intense ride!


RiffWraith said:


> I see you have not yet been properly indoctrinated in to the world of film.
> 
> You shall be, when you get an email that says, "Just sent you the new _locked_ cut. Will send you new versions as necessary".



So much to look forward to hehe.

@reddognoyz wowzers. Definitely good to speak to people in person when possible even if it is to turn the job down.



JJP said:


> After 10 seasons on a live TV show, these are my seven words:
> 
> Get it done. New show next week.



'Get it done' I think sums it up nicely.


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 10, 2015)

"Where on earth is my royalties payment?!"

"Let me guess: as soon as possible."

- then -

"Followed up via email; never heard back."


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 10, 2015)

you told me it was locked picture


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 10, 2015)

orchestrate the wild singing?? good luck pal!


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 10, 2015)

how much time will you give me?


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 10, 2015)

unfortunately there's no more money...............for you


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 10, 2015)

thanks, my foots already in the door.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Aug 10, 2015)

"my music is never chosen for televison"


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Aug 10, 2015)

This has happened to me with several shorts and trailers... and at the end when working hard on matching image, then they re-edit again and finally cut the music the way they like :/ ooookey! :/


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 10, 2015)

we've decided to go in another direction


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay not 7 words but: 

We want the music to sound like ••insert popular trendy band name here••, so that in 16 months when the show is on the air the music will sound like a pop song that is dated and no one remembers.


----------



## careyford (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 11, 2015)

It's not live but it buys bread.


----------



## trumpoz (Aug 11, 2015)

And you can get if you try........


----------



## kclements (Aug 11, 2015)

What I am still working on achieving.

and

Can this be done outside of LA?


----------



## rJames (Aug 11, 2015)

What? Quit? And give up show business?


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 11, 2015)

Ramen's on sale; buy one get one.


----------



## tokatila (Aug 11, 2015)

All chicks like: You famous TV Composer?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 11, 2015)

"Legato, schmegato... Just deliver the stems, already!"


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 11, 2015)

nice work!, but we're not there yet....


----------



## Priscilla Hernandez (Aug 12, 2015)

reddognoyz said:


> Okay not 7 words but:
> 
> We want the music to sound like ••insert popular trendy band name here••, so that in 16 months when the show is on the air the music will sound like a pop song that is dated and no one remembers.



I really hate when you are told to "sound" to someone else, :/. That´s usually my beep to step back from something. I am just unable to do something that I don't feel my own :( and in that regard I'm not very "professional" maybe


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 12, 2015)

Nothing to do with professionalism.
The people trying to convey their message to you lack the proper vernacular, so they associate something they think they hear to another artist/genre.

Reply to thread...
Keep it under so many minutes/seconds...


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 13, 2015)

give this scene the illusion of drama


----------



## pkm (Aug 13, 2015)

We spot Saturday, it mixes Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 13, 2015)

It's a pitch. Send me your ideas.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 13, 2015)

Other composers work on that film too.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 13, 2015)

Great music! Client didn't like the film.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 13, 2015)

Closer to the temp music but different.


----------



## kosi (Aug 13, 2015)

Dammit ! Where is my blue Ferrari key


----------



## bdr (Aug 13, 2015)

And that's why I don't have much interest in scoring anymore.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 14, 2015)

For some of us: best job evah!


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 14, 2015)

can you up the energy through here?


----------



## John Judd (Aug 19, 2015)

'The client says he is a musician...'


----------



## John Judd (Aug 19, 2015)

'The client hates the soft passages....'


----------



## John Judd (Aug 19, 2015)

'We are non-profit, any chance of a discount?'


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 19, 2015)

George Carlin?


----------



## benatural (Aug 19, 2015)

Where oh where did my life go


----------

